# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من هو أسد الله الغالب ؟

## ابراهيم محمد أحمد

السلام عليكم  عند البحث في المواقع نجد أن لقب ((أسد الله الغالب ) يطلق على اثنين من الصحاب وهم سيدنا حمزة بن عبد المطلب وسيدنا علي بن ابي طالب  فهناك روايات تقول ان اللقب هو لسيدنا حمزة   وهناك رويات ((في كتب الشيعة )) تلقب سيدنا علي بأسد الله الغالب  فما هو الأصح وارجو ذكر الدليل من كتب اهل السنة ممن لديه العلم  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

